# NEED HELP SUB WONT HIT HARD ANYMORE



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

OK I GOT A 15" KICKER L7 IN MY RIDE. EVERYTIME MY I TURN MY STEREO LOUD IT HITS HARD ONCE THEN CUTS IN AND OUT REALLY BAD BUT WHEN I TURN MY STEREO REAL LOW IT HITS SOME WHAT HARD? I WENT TO AUTOZONE AND THEY SAID MY BATTERY WAS GOOD STILL I LOOK AT MY AMP LIGHT AND ITS ON BUT WHEN IT HITS IS DIMS HELL BAD. IS IT MY AMP? OR WHAT?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Sounds like your not getting a good ground or loose connection somewhere...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Dec 13 2009, 01:38 PM~15968037
> *Sounds like your not getting a good ground or loose connection somewhere...
> *


Or weak alternator 

So it just started boing this outa the blue??


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 13 2009, 04:44 PM~15968919
> *Or weak alternator
> 
> So it just started boing this outa the blue??
> *


even with a weak alternator it wouldn't "dim" and hit poorly after one beat with a good battery, sounds to me like a major ground issue, who installed it?


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

check all of your connections. make sure everything is nice and tight, no loose wires. wht kinda amp you running? it's possible that your mp is about to take a shit on you.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Dec 13 2009, 02:23 PM~15967946
> *OK I GOT A 15" KICKER L7 IN MY RIDE. EVERYTIME MY I TURN MY STEREO LOUD IT HITS HARD ONCE THEN CUTS IN AND OUT REALLY BAD BUT WHEN I TURN MY STEREO REAL LOW IT HITS SOME WHAT HARD? I WENT TO AUTOZONE AND THEY SAID MY BATTERY WAS GOOD STILL I LOOK AT MY AMP LIGHT AND ITS ON BUT WHEN IT HITS IS DIMS HELL BAD. IS IT MY AMP? OR WHAT?
> *


HOW OLD IS THE AMP, SOUNDS LIKE A BEGINNING OF A BIGGER PROBLEM. THE FACT THAT IT WORKS WHEN IT IS LOW, BUT WHEN YOU TURN IT UP IT TRIES TO DRAW POWER, BUT DOES NOT


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

well i had a hifonics mono d block amp to it but i was pounding my stereo. then it caught fire so i trashed it. then i got a coustic 600 watt amp and it would hit good if you didnt put the amp to full blast because it would just cause the sub to hit rapidly. but it did hit. then i took everything out hooked it back up after awhile and then it started doing that.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Dec 13 2009, 07:38 PM~15970634
> *well i had a hifonics mono d block amp to it but i was pounding my stereo. then it caught fire so i trashed it. then i got a coustic 600 watt amp and it would hit good if you didnt put the amp to full blast because it would just cause the sub to hit rapidly. but it did hit. then i took everything out hooked it back up after awhile and then it started doing that.
> *


By any chance when you took it out did your rca cables come into contact? I know when the rca outputs went out on my pioneer deck it started acting weird like that... When you turn the bass on does it sound like a steady pulse(instead of going to the beat)?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Check your terminals on the sub, they have been known to become loose and fall off. It has happened to me before. Good luck.


----------



## LBC00 (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Dec 13 2009, 01:38 PM~15968037
> *Sounds like your not getting a good ground or loose connection somewhere...
> *


 x2


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 13 2009, 07:19 PM~15970471
> *HOW OLD IS THE AMP, SOUNDS LIKE A BEGINNING OF A BIGGER PROBLEM. THE FACT THAT IT WORKS WHEN IT IS LOW, BUT WHEN YOU TURN IT UP IT TRIES TO DRAW POWER, BUT DOES NOT
> *


YEP
Charging system or the amp.

Seen it numerous times

But try the ground,i'll put money on it that's not the problem tho


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

ill check the ground and i tryed brand new rca cables and it didnt work made the same thing


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

First things first clean up your ground. Make sure there is no paint or anything just a straight metal connection.

If that dont work check your wiring. Most coustic amps arent 1ohm stable and most hifonics amps are. If you have it wired at 1ohm that could be causing it.

Last thing is it could be your batt/alt. If your amp is drawing to much power and your alt isnt rechargin the batt fast enough your batt could be dropping under 12 volts and causing your amp to cut out


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Dec 14 2009, 12:18 AM~15974443
> *ill check the ground and i tryed brand new rca cables and it didnt work made the same thing
> *


Here is your first problem, you have a 15" l7 with a 600 watt coustic amp, a coustic amp is maybe 300 real watts....
Second Does your headlights or dash lights dim when its beatin?
Because if they do you DO NOT have enough amperage going to the amp, or the rest of the car for that matter...
Amplifiers Only perform at their best when they are supplied as the manufacturer intended...
Meaning if your shit is dimming when it hits (headlights, or dash lights), that means you need another battery, just for reserve power near the amplifier, or a large capacitor 5 farad or more the 1 farads dont do shit.
When amplifiers are rated at the manufacturer especially the lower end brands, they test them at 14-16 volts, which is not realistic in most cars unless they have a larger alternator and extra battery specifically for the stereo..
Most cars sit between 10-12 volts so the amplifier is not pushing nearly what the manufacturer says.

The only real amps that are watt for watt and bench tested at 12 volts are high dollar such as JL audio, US amps (the old ones, not the new china ones), and arc audio...etc.

Go to an audio shop show them the problem and they will tell you the same shit.

Good luck

I've been knee deep in stereo shit since 12 years old, and its always a nightmare, no matter how much you spend and who installs it.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Dec 14 2009, 01:18 AM~15974443
> *ill check the ground and i tryed brand new rca cables and it didnt work made the same thing
> *


no no no not the cables the outputs on the deck they can go out especially if its a pioneer they are notoriously know for that


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Dec 15 2009, 01:18 AM~15984612
> *no no no not the cables the outputs on the deck they can go out especially if its a pioneer they are notoriously know for that
> *


YEAH YOU ARE RIGHT ABOUT THAT FOR SURE


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

i had this problem before like check all the connections you have running if it dosent work check ur grounds and fuses if u have a stock alternator that can lead to that also because a kicker L7 and no pussy sub it requires alot of juice to it to hit hard and well...when i had my cvr's with a kenwood amp i bought a better alt and a cap so i wont see my lights dim close to shutting off on me :biggrin:


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Dec 15 2009, 12:18 AM~15984612
> *no no no not the cables the outputs on the deck they can go out especially if its a pioneer they are notoriously know for that
> *


i have a pioneer head unit which is about 3 to 4 years old n ever since i bought it i amped up my sub n speakers to it and never had a problem with it it depends which headunits i mean if u buy pioneer junk u get junk out of it


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

my lights do dim so it might be the alternater. i Hvae a 5 fared power acoustik cap that i never use because they say that caps dont ever work


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Dec 13 2009, 12:23 PM~15967946
> *OK I GOT A 15" KICKER L7 IN MY RIDE. EVERYTIME MY I TURN MY STEREO LOUD IT HITS HARD ONCE THEN CUTS IN AND OUT REALLY BAD BUT WHEN I TURN MY STEREO REAL LOW IT HITS SOME WHAT HARD? I WENT TO AUTOZONE AND THEY SAID MY BATTERY WAS GOOD STILL I LOOK AT MY AMP LIGHT AND ITS ON BUT WHEN IT HITS IS DIMS HELL BAD. IS IT MY AMP? OR WHAT?
> *


try another sub on the amp to see if its your amp also check you subs ohms to make sure your coils are good or try the sub on another amp :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

when my sub was cutting out and in it was due to bad coil(blown)


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

but it dont understand because just in the matter of me taking it out when it work perfect then putting it back in and its blown i think its the deck imma buy a new one today and see if its that because it only has a fron speaker output on it so maybe its bad signal.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Dec 15 2009, 10:53 PM~15995228
> *but it dont understand because just in the matter of me taking it out when it work perfect then putting it back in and its blown i think its the deck imma buy a new one today and see if its that because it only has a fron speaker output on it so maybe its bad signal.
> *


hope so then


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Ive had an problem like that before.
1. Make sure your RCA are not buy any power wires
2. Look and make sure you didn't cross your speakers wire
3. Is your wire set up can handle the amp set up
4. Any more issue let me know my problem was #1


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

sounds like the amp is way to small for that sub to be turned all the way up, i've always ran my amps between half and 3/4 gain at the volume you listen at, usually when amp is too small for sub it will sound ok a couple times then distorts bass drops drastically eventually youll start clipping the amp


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

get one of theese and hook it directly to ur amp rca imputs and play an I pod or cd walkman on it to test that its actually just the amp that is malfunctioning.

this is a eazy cheap way to diagnose the problem if it is indeed the head unit or wiring from it to the amp


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 18 2010, 07:56 PM~16331980
> *get one of theese and hook it directly to ur amp rca imputs and play an I pod or cd walkman on it to test that its actually just the amp that is malfunctioning.
> 
> this is a eazy cheap way to diagnose the problem if it is indeed the head unit or wiring from it to the amp
> ...


the voltage on and ipod or mp3 wont be near high enough so the amp will sound shitty, he needs at least 11 volts running the higher the better gives a clean signal, he should take his subs to a buddy with an amp and try em or even to car audio store theyll be trippin over themselves to put a box in there for him to listen too, wich would tell him if amp is gone


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 17 2010, 12:45 PM~16316391
> *sounds like the amp is way to small for that sub to be turned all the way up, i've always ran my  amps between half and 3/4 gain at the volume you listen at, usually when amp is too small for sub it will sound ok a couple times then distorts bass drops drastically eventually youll start clipping the amp
> *


Are you sure about that one? im pretty sure its not possible to blow an amp by under powering a specific woofer... I powered 2 15's that were rated at 1000 watts rms on a rf p200.2 for about a year plus it sounded good and no damage happened to amp or subs???


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 19 2010, 07:19 PM~16343601
> *the voltage on and ipod or mp3 wont be near high enough so the amp will sound shitty, he needs at least 11 volts running the higher the better gives a clean signal, he should take his subs to a buddy with an amp and try em or even to car audio store theyll be trippin over themselves to put a box in there for him to listen too, wich would tell him if amp is gone
> *


Yea it sends a lower voltage signal to the amp but its good enough to test it actually try it sometime you would be surprised how loud it can get


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I dont run a head unit in my car.

rca jack to I pod
to 3 way active cross over
to 3 diffrent amps in my car.
sounds clean and can get as loud as I can take.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jan 19 2010, 08:04 PM~16344958
> *Yea it sends a lower voltage signal to the amp but its good enough to test it actually try it sometime you would be surprised how loud it can get
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

small amps all the way up equal clipping the L7 has some serious coil issues i bet u had it to loud clipped the amp and sent hard ac to those coils and that L7 was burnt or burning...u just need to get matchin equiptment amp that stable to ur load of driver and proper rms ratings..


----------

